# Tomb Spyder particle beamer



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

is the particle beamer worth it? being a decent strength, but low AP blast weapon for such a high points cost. I'm converting some destroyers into Spyder as we speak and I'm just wondering is it worth putting a weapon on it, I know it would be handy to have a ranged weapon on it but again for such a high points cost? Opinions.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

So what's your rules question? 
Requesting tactics advice might work better in a different forum...............


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hint taken, Oh king of subtelness Don.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

to be fair it was late when I posted this up I couldn't think of which section it would go into, but yeah the question is still there, is it worth putting a particle beamer on it?


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

If your army is lacking anti horde, then I would say yes, take it. If you've already mounted up on the tesla weapons and annihilation barges and any other blast weapons, maybe not so...


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

got myself a squad of immortals with tesla (could always do with more Immortals though now that they're troops) see, I never had Spyder from the old dex either so it's a fussy area on them for me. 

What about the claw array? does it give it a additional attack or does it just state that its a close combat weapon? because for 60 points having a monstrous creature with 4 attacks on a charge seems pretty good to me, seeing how some other armies need to pay twice that much for a MC.

I read on some reviews that multiple people suggest taking these cheap and keep them close to their babies (scarabs) and you have a pretty menacing combo right there.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Particle Beamers are really great, but you don't need loads of them. If you run them on CTSs then you shouldn't need them on TBs, and visa-versa.

It just depends on which FOC sections you want to do which tasks. If you are running loads of CWs then you won't have space for anti-hord in the FA slot, then CTSs with Particle Beamers might be useful. This is the wonder of new Necron flexibility and adaptability


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

lol yeah necrons aren't used to so much choice :search: well I have one tomb blade so far with GBs (plan to make 4 more, its a pitty destroyers have been nerfed I have so many) and I have about 5 wraiths.

in a big game I'll most likely run 1-2 scarab swarms (back up by the spyders, pictures will come later for the conversions) tomb blades beefed up to the teeth with their upgrades or wraiths, depending on what I'm facing.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to try shoving particle beamers on my spyders for a couple of games and see how they play out... I think they'll fill a void that I've really been needing.

For some armies they'll be totally pointless, for others (like mine) I think they'll be a real lifesaver. The variation comes from if you need a decent blast weapon in your army or not... personally I played an ork army the other day and just didn't have enough shit to throw to take down their units with much ease. In an army with doomsdays, tremorstaves or particle beamer tomb blades (something else I'm intending to try out) then you don't need the expensive blast weapon on your spyders... otherwise you really do (or need to fit in one of the above).


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Vs Orks I love the Particle Beamer. A single unit of 5 Tomb Blades with PBs wiped a unit of 30 Boyz in a single turn. It is the best way of getting lots of hits on a unit, fast.

I still like Destroyers, but their role has changed. You can't, and shouldn't, expect to play them as you did in the last codex. They have now become assault units with anti-MEq weapons. Move 12", shoot the new Gauss Canon and assault whatever is still alive. With an attached D-Lord it can be really nasty. Destroyers have a high T and the same I as the rest of the army; if they get the charge then there is a good chance they will kill any unit they managed to shoot at.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Had a game today against nids and the particle beamers were _awesome_. My army really started to shine which is the first time I've really felt happy with it with the new dex... but the spyders did very nicely. They buffed my scarabs for a turn (who then ran off and charged some gaunts and 3 hive guard, tying them up for the next 3 game turns and eventually killing them) while the spyders did a bit of everything, killing devi-gaunts, gaunts and helping to take down the swarmlord and a tervigon (although the tervigon passed all its saves a couple of quick wounds from spyders were great).

Only problem I hd was they were too inaccurate: I was hoping for some nice scatters but I either got direct hits or complete misses that re-rolled into direct hits... a good problem to have.



I'm now definately going to convert some destroyers into tomb blades with particle beamers for even more blasty fun


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The trick is to find the balance. You probably don't need more than a unit or two of Particle Beamers, as they are not especially useful against small elite armies where they won't score as many hits.
Tesla Destructors are a bit better vs elite armies, I think.


----------

